# Fast VCubes



## It3ration (Oct 18, 2008)

So I'm sure everyone is familiar with Mátyás Kuti and all the controversy surrounding him. Aside from that though, take a look at these solves with his vcubes:

5x5x5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDuon7RNhiM

7x7x7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MfJ7BTop90&feature=related

My vcubes, though awesome, do _not_ move like that. The way he twists his cube seems effortless. Do you suppose he's lubed them? Maybe with CRC? It would dramatically improve my times. So the question is this: has anyone lubed their vcubes and had success with it?


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

Lube does almost nothing.


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2008)

Moved to hardware area.

I didn't lube my 7x7 at all and it moves close to that.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

lol, yeah my V-CUBE 7 can move like that <.<

Although he's a lot better at execution. I end up popping pieces if I go to fast >.<

Tim.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 18, 2008)

i put a tiny bit of silicone in my 7x7 to lube the innermost slices, and it began melting the plastic


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

What brand of silicone? CRC is the one I used on my V5.

It is a bit faster, though.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 18, 2008)

lube does work on v5s...but for a very very very short period of time.
my 7x7x7 is stiff as ever :O because my friend did a stop motion vid and perhaps something happen. like the silicone they sprayed before sending the cubes wore out or something..i tried lubbing and nothing worked..


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought cube lube(the one from the japanese rubik's speedcubing set) was good for it?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 18, 2008)

I've heard the exact opposite from Dan Cohen. Lube a ton. It works for me


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2008)

I dont know about v-7s but lube did wonders for my v-5. though I agree that it only lasts a short period of time.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2008)

I've lubed mine once, and I can sub6 so...


----------



## Ellis (Oct 18, 2008)

I say lube all of them. The only one that I actually sprayed the lube inside was my 7x7, and I had problems from that with pieces fusing together. I had to take apart my 7x7 in multiple places to chisel pieces apart, but it moves much much better now. 

as for my 5x5 and 6x6, I sprayed a paper towel and wiped all the misaligned layers. So I never actually sprayed the lube inside those, although I can see myself doing that with at least my 5x5 sometime soon. Im really scared about the 6x6 pieces fusing so I dont know if Ill ever do that with my 6x6. 

But really, you should try it, even if it doesnt make them significantly faster, they sure do feel a lot smoother and better.


----------



## supercube (Oct 18, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from Dan Cohen. Lube a ton. It works for me



the exact opposite of what? please clarify who you were responding too.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 18, 2008)

supercube said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the exact opposite from Dan Cohen. Lube a ton. It works for me
> ...



The exact opposite that everyone above me was saying.

I say lube a ton because it works great for me


----------



## Zava (Oct 18, 2008)

It3ration said:


> So I'm sure everyone is familiar with Mátyás Kuti and all the controversy surrounding him. Aside from that though, take a look at these solves with his vcubes:
> 
> 5x5x5
> 
> ...



not his vcubes, they're mines  he just borrowed them. We both soaked them with silicone, and we used "Szilikon 1000", a hungarian brand. Veeeery good though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2008)

I lubed my V5 with CRC...lasted a week and was barely better

Next, I lubed it with Jig-A-Loo...lasted about 2 weeks and was just amazing....just make sure you do a few solves after lubing...I would say about 20 minutes of moving...just practice algs and try not to do leave middle layers staying still long(3x3 stage)

Jig-A-Loo FTW!


----------



## gasmus (Oct 18, 2008)

V-cubes are not instantly insane from the box or after lubing, my white V5 was horrible from the box and took about 3 weeks until i was satisfied with its movement and now its amazing(well it was until i needed the core for my black v5). A few people at EC said it was the best they had ever tried. My black v5 broke in much quicker but only lasted about 5 weeks before it was too loose. So basicly be patient with it, it sems the longer they take to break in the better they turn out. Also the lube from rubiks.com is the best ive tried.


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 18, 2008)

I have found that using silicone oil works best with the plastic used by V-cubes. I certainly have no complaints.

Frank


----------



## It3ration (Oct 24, 2008)

I've started using more finger tricks with my 5x5x5 vcube. It seems to move more like his does now.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Kal El said:


> I have found that using silicone oil works best with the plastic used by V-cubes. I certainly have no complaints.
> 
> Frank



Lube it if you don't have silicone oil, but if you have silicone oil and a V-Cube ....... wow.

Out of the box the cubes are definately ok, but however says lubing is bad needs to check out some of the lubed cubes and reconsider


----------



## It3ration (Oct 31, 2008)

I admit I'm nervous to try considering there's a warning about lubing when the cubes are shipped, and that it has ruined some people's cubes. :I


----------



## TomZ (Nov 2, 2008)

I've practically soaked mine in Arnaud's magic lube, and they're still perfectly fine after a week. If you have a lube you know doesn't ruin most cubes, your V-Cubes should be totally fine.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 2, 2008)

It3ration said:


> I admit I'm nervous to try considering there's a warning about lubing when the cubes are shipped, and that it has ruined some people's cubes. :I



I have never seen that warning and many times the V-Cube people themselves mentioned that lubing is a good thing!

Conclusion: Just do it


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 2, 2008)

They told me to lube my 6x6 to prevent some poping as I bought it a week ago...
Also I don't think the turning of the 5x5 is that special, mine turnes like that/close to that, I would have to test it, because matyas execution is great..... I could believe that the 7x7 gets much better when you solve it often, so I can't compare mine to that one..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> It3ration said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I'm nervous to try considering there's a warning about lubing when the cubes are shipped, and that it has ruined some people's cubes. :I
> ...



Arnaud, when they sent out the first batch of cubes, in the emails they sent out confirming the shipping of the orders, they had some comment to the effect of, "Don't lube them too much." And there were a few people (2 or 3) in that first batch who complained of their cores breaking early on. So that's probably what It3ration is talking about.

FWIW, I first lubed mine with CubeLube, then a few days later with CRC. I figured the CubeLube might provide a protective film that would keep the CRC from eating the cube so much. It seems like it's worked pretty well, although my 7x7x7 needs more lube now.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 2, 2008)

mm somehow the v-cube plastic doesn't really hold lube well. seriously.


----------

